# (TX) *****Black Devil's Ace in the Hole MH MNH5*****



## SMontgomery84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Black Devil's Ace in the Hole MH MNH5
2014, 2015, 2016, 2017 and 2018 Master National Qualifier

1st Place in the Open Division at the 2019 Best Retrievers Super Retriever Series Club Qualifier.

Reserve Jam at 2019 Bryan-College Station Owner/Handler Qualifying.

Stud Fee: $950

Ace is available for stud to approved females. Natural Breeding available in the Fort Worth area. Contact us for other options.

OFA Hips-LR-211750E45M-VPI (Excellent)
OFA Elbows-LR-EL65464M45-VPI (Normal)
EIC, CERF and CNM Clear
Coat Genotype-BBEe, Coat Color Black, Hidden Color Yellow
AKC # SR74373302
UKC # R222-270

You can view Ace's pedigree here:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=61109

Ace is a powerful, fast, extremely confident and stylish 70 lb. Black Labrador. He has exceptional marking ability and is a team player while running blinds.

Ace received his MH title and qualified for the Master National in May of 2014. In October, Ace passed the 2014 AKC Master National in Corning, Ca as a 3 year old. He qualified for the 2015 Master National with 4 straight passes in the fall of 2014.

Ace passed the 2014 AKC Master National in Corning, CA.
Ace passed the 2015 AKC Master National in Cheraw, SC.
Ace passed the 2016 AKC Master National in St. Louis, MO.
Ace passed the 2017 AKC Master National in Tennessee Colony, TX.
Ace passed the 2018 ACK Master National in Roseburg, OR.


More information and photos available at:
www.facebook.com/BlackDevilsAceintheHoleMH 
www.cripplecreekretrievers.net

Shawn Montgomery
817-776-7115
[email protected] ​


----------

